
Documents reveal how Peter Thiel was granted New Zealand citizenship - sambeau
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/feb/01/documents-reveal-how-peter-thiel-was-granted-new-zealand-citizenship
======
joezydeco
What's still not known is if Thiel has dual citizenship.

In either case, the fact he was invited to stand in front of the GOP and
declare "America first!" while silently (and secretly) hedging his bet on
another country shows you exactly what kind of person Thiel is.

And, since we're past that now, how is he allowed access to _ANY_ part of the
Trump administration at this point?

~~~
ridgeguy
The NYT article [1] about this says (para 2) that Thiel does have American
citizenship.

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/01/business/peter-thiel-
new-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/01/business/peter-thiel-new-zealand-
citizenship.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-
heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0)

~~~
joezydeco
Then the USA should pull his citizenship. From the US State Department:

 _" However, a person who acquires a foreign nationality by applying for it
may lose U.S. nationality. In order to lose U.S. nationality, the law requires
that the person must apply for the foreign nationality voluntarily, by free
choice, and with the intention to give up U.S. nationality. Intent can be
shown by the person's statements or conduct."_

[https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/legal-
considerati...](https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/legal-
considerations/us-citizenship-laws-policies/citizenship-and-dual-
nationality/dual-nationality.html)

From other articles around the web, Thiel has no stated plans to be a
permanent resident of NZ, unless the USA undergoes some change that forces him
to leave and seek refuge in NZ. His intent is to have a country to flee to.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
_Then the USA should pull his citizenship._

That's possible, but only because Thiel was born out of the USA. Natural born
citizens must voluntarily renounce their citizenship, it can't be "pulled"
from them:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourteenth_Amendment_to_the_Un...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourteenth_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution#Loss_of_citizenship)

 _For much of the country 's history, voluntary acquisition or exercise of a
foreign citizenship was considered sufficient cause for revocation of national
citizenship. This concept was enshrined in a series of treaties between the
United States and other countries (the Bancroft Treaties). However, the
Supreme Court repudiated this concept in Afroyim v. Rusk (1967), as well as
Vance v. Terrazas (1980), holding that the Citizenship Clause of the
Fourteenth Amendment barred the Congress from revoking citizenship. However,
Congress can revoke citizenship that it had previously granted to a person not
born in the United States._

------
daram
Anybody want to sue The Guardian? I know where you can get financial backing.

